
Short Film: Find My Phone – Subtitled - lightlyused
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpN9NzO4Mo8
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13206431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13206431).

------
Animats
Possible dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13206431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13206431)

~~~
akavel
IIUC, the youtube film is the "original source" by the author, and the other
link is a third-party blog.

~~~
lightlyused
Exactly.

